# 1st post diet check !!!



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi all.

Nice forum, been lurking a while.

Can you guys have a look at my diet pls.

Wanna get it totally nailed, so far im gaining well.

Just thought maybe you fellas can have a quick look and see what you think..

Current weight is 82kg

Im 5'6 and about maybe 17%bf

Currently running 60mg of tbol a day since monday.

nicks diet

training day

7am 40g whey in water

7.15 2 Slices wholemeal toast, with natural peanut butter.

10am 1 tin of tuna, 2 wholemeal pittas, onion, peppers, nat yogurt

1pm chicken, 60-70g of cous cous + mixed veg

4pm pwo shake 1 scoop unflavoured whey, 1.5 scoops gain 60g of glucose

6pm steak/chicken, 2 fist size jacket potatoes, veg,

8.30pm Chicken/fish, 50g rice/cus cous/potatoes + olive oil

11pm 2 scoops unflavoured whey 1 spoons flax.

non training day

7am 40g whey in water

7.15 2 Slices wholemeal toast, with natural peanut butter..

10am 1 tin of tuna, 2 wholemeal pittas, onion, peppers, nat yogurt

1pm chicken/salmon 60-70g wholmeal rice/ or sweet potatoes + mixed veg

4pm 1 serving of gain, 1 spoons flax

7pm Chicken/fish/steak, 50g rice/cus cous/potatoes veg 2 spoons flax

10pm 2 scoops unflavoured whey 1 spoons flax.

Additional

Cheat day on sat, prob replace 1pm meal with something crap lol.

Multi vit at night.

Sorry its a biut long, but diet is the key IMO !!

Thanks

Nick


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

looks really good and clean.

but unsure of your aim, is this gaining? cos the cals still look low.

doubling up on the chicken/tuna on 2 meals of the day would help.

or even as daft as adding some peanut butter in with each meal,lol!!

also, on a side note. try and have a grapefruit in the morninngs, itll help with the tbol


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi BP

Yeah this is a gainer, im adding weight well, im back to just under 1kg of when i was mid test e+ dbol cycle, and im only 4 days into this tbol cycle so im not counting that yet.

All ive been running so far is some CEE, the weight im shifting has gone up everyweek im lifting more than when i was on my cycle last year.

I think this is all cos ive sorted my diet out, ive really been gaining well and noticing a big difference.

cals are about the 3500 mark, but tbh im gaining so will up when i come to a sticking point.

So whats the grapefruit thing about ??

ta

nick


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

il be honest, i counted about 2500cals there myself. if thats your 'template' for the day, and you eat extra, fantastic.

the grapefruit, basically, it contains enzymes that help breakdown/absorb the Tbol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

LOCUST said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Nice forum, been lurking a while.
> 
> ...


not much wrong with that pal, looks good to me:beer:


----------

